# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Shaun White Snowboarding черный экран

## Booooo

Здравствуйте, скачал игру Shaun White Snowboarding симулятор на сноуборде, установка замечательно прошла, все как надо установилось, но при запуске Начать игру, появляется черное окно и пуск, а там на панели сама игра не отвечает и ошибка, вот  такого вида:

Я по форумам разным ходил на счет этой ошибки у других, там объяснялось что не правильный путь к игре, типа все должны быть латинские буквы, но у меня все латинские, я даже нового пользователя создал, у него установил игру, но всеравно такой же рузультат.
В настройках посмотрел, там все части компа по данным подходят, пишут что игра идет на XP sp2 и выше, у меня третий стоит...
Так хочется поиграть, а запустить не получается, кто нить может знает что это за ошибка?

----------


## Ralphnop

canada drugs no prescription needed canadian drugs online <a href=http://onlinegenpharmacy.com/#>canadian online pharmacies</a>

----------

